# Photography help.



## mcnutt (Dec 16, 2011)

Alrite ive looked on google an such an cant find what type of editing this is called

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-6PCZZ0l3lr4/TzNoJaydU1I/AAAAAAAAAtE/5wDn4by99AM/s1600/DSC_0005.JPG

I dunno do u use an editing program to do this or is it just one shot an a speical mode on the camera! help??


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

You're talking about burst or continuous shooting mode on a camera. If you placed the camera on a tripod, or can hold a camera very still, you can overlay the shots.


----------



## sil_23 (Feb 16, 2010)

pretty much what deviant said, and you can use a program like photoshop to combine the exposures. For tutorials visit photography forums or google "multiple exposure actions shots"


----------



## mcnutt (Dec 16, 2011)

Many thanks brahs!!


----------



## jeephreak (Nov 18, 2012)

looks like a combo of panoramic and layers. Both are easy to do in photoshop. As mentioned you need a camera (an a tripod will make it easier) that shoots in burst. Those pics are from full frame high end DSLR's that shoot like 6-9 fps. My Canon I think only shoots 5 FPS burst. You'll also need a fast piece of glass to achieve this as autofocus will have to keep up if you are panning with the rider.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

jeephreak said:


> looks like a combo of panoramic and layers. Both are easy to do in photoshop. As mentioned you need a camera (an a tripod will make it easier) that shoots in burst. Those pics are from full frame high end DSLR's that shoot like 6-9 fps. My Canon I think only shoots 5 FPS burst. You'll also need a fast piece of glass to achieve this as autofocus will have to keep up if you are panning with the rider.


you can't tell by looking at that pic if it came off a full-frame camera. could have easily been APS-C. my APS-C sony nex 7 shoots 10fps, my canon 7d (also APS-C) shoots up to 8fps. the full-frame 5dmk II only shoots 3.9fps and the new 5dmk III does 6fps.

that pic looks like more than 3.9 fps and keep in mind that the high range of the camera's fps is measured under perfect (lots of) light. yes, there is plenty of light up there in the snow but also keep in mind that they probably used an nd filter or at least a polarizer which reduces some of the light. this was shot with a fast camera. 

yes - panoramic stitching and layers.


----------



## jeephreak (Nov 18, 2012)

my bad, didnt mean it was an absolute. All of your points are valid, but most of the guys shooting for mags, etc are shooting full frames not PnS's.

Either way, good light, decent camera with good burst, (if dslr, fast glass) and some time in photoshop.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

jeephreak said:


> my bad, didnt mean it was an absolute. All of your points are valid, but most of the guys shooting for mags, etc are shooting full frames not PnS's.
> 
> Either way, good light, decent camera with good burst, (if dslr, fast glass) and some time in photoshop.


there is a lot of gear that falls between FF and P&S. the 7d is better for sports than the 5dmkII for sure. an APS-C sensor is exponentially bigger than any point and shoot and only really gives way to a FF sensor in low light and in shallow DoF/better looking bokeh - neither of which would effect a photo like that. 

i agree that most PROs are using FF cameras primarily, but the 7d is a serious action sports camera. with L series glass it is legit. sometimes the 1.5x crop factor of an APS-C body is a real advantage (wildlife, snowboarders way up a mt.)

i'm not really disagreeing with anything you're saying - just trying to fill in the blanks a little. FF cams are $$$ and you could easily get this shot with many crop-sensor bodies. its more about the glass and the person attached to the finger hitting the shutter - and of course: the light.


----------

